# Honey Boo Boo confirmed in foal.....



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Honey Boo Boo (Bright As A Star) 









Seen here with Ducati, her 2014 foal, is confirmed in foal to 

Gunner On Ice for a 2016 foal! WOOT!









inkunicorn: Think PINK, hoping for a filly who takes the best from sire & dam, especially all of his color.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

well it will def be red.. is the stud homozygous for roan?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> well it will def be red.. is the stud homozygous for roan?


I don't believe he is, I think the only roan comes from the dam line.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

will be a fun surprise then!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, 50/50, so crossing fingers.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well planned cross, hoping you get your filly 

Is the stallion a high percentage filly producer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Well planned cross, hoping you get your filly
> 
> Is the stallion a high percentage filly producer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't say he's particularly high, but he's not low either. He's produced some very nice fillies and colts. I didn't find one that made me go, "Ewww" the entire time I was at the farm. What really impressed me though was the few day old foals. They looked like mini-adults, I could 'see' what they will look like full grown and they were very tightly built, like a bunch of little springs. So, while I'd love a filly, I won't be devastated by a colt.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I will say, that thread title made me die laughing... 

Nice parents, and I hope you get your roan filly! :grin:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Bwahaha!!

I read the title and thought........How could THAT happen?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Bwahaha!!
> 
> I read the title and thought........How could THAT happen?


LOL! Shame on you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Shame on you! :mrgreen:


Hey, with that family, you never know......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Just Got Back From The Vet*

For HBB's foal sex check and.......it's a FILET! I'm so jazzed! That's a couple things on my wish list fulfilled. 

Chestnut - check
Filly - check
Roan - ?
Splash - ?
White stockings - ?
Belly Spot - ? 

Wooo HOOO!:runninghorse2:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love HBB! I think this will be a very nice foal. I find the white pattern genes to be fun; you could get just the bald face like HBB or the sire or the foal could inherit two copies of splash and you'll get a really loud coloured foal. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Glynnis said:


> I love HBB! I think this will be a very nice foal. I find the white pattern genes to be fun; you could get just the bald face like HBB or the sire or the foal could inherit two copies of splash and you'll get a really loud coloured foal. I hope everything goes well for you.


Thanks Glynnis, so far, so good!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing to follow along.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Honey Boo Boo Update*

She's now 131 days in foal and it's confirmed she's carrying a filly! inkunicorn:

Appx due dat May 4, 2016. She's getting a bit rounder, starting to look obviously in foal.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

following!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

185 days in foal for Boo! WOOOP WOOOP!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Subbing! I'm excited to see what you get!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

252 days in foal...and looking very prego


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Awh, we need mama pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Ok peeps, here are some preggo momma pics*

Here she is, large and in charge:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Allison Finch said:


> Bwahaha!!
> 
> I read the title and thought........How could THAT happen?


Me too. :rofl:

Congrats on the new baby on the way!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw the title as well and said hope it's not from sugar bear.. with that family you never know..LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ms. Boo Boop De Oop has had her last Rhino on 2/14/16. It's getting closer....... I'm getting very excited!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

291 days.....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

297......


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Day 313 and She's starting to look like she might mean it too*


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Gunner. My Gun Smokes. Own son of Colonel Smoking Gun.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I have a Gunner. My Gun Smokes. Own son of Colonel Smoking Gun.



Stallion or gelding? Pics?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see. Ours are so close together. Taking the big step to go and ride my other horse and leave her without someone watching her. Yikes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Boo is on day 322 today. She has gone from 0-60 in a few hours. I'm thinking the "competetive" edge may be at play here. 

Boo TaTas










Boo herself



















Yesterday morning when I fed breakfast Boo had not started a bag. Granted, she's a D cup even when she's not prego but when I fed dinner last night and she took a step and I saw what was between her backlegs, I rocke back and said, "WHOA, WHAT?"


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She certainly is competing!! Wow


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Poor girl haha! Those are some big boobies.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, those look painful. Are they hard or can you get milk out? She has a beautiful coat. Oh, to live somewhere warm so you don't have to shed out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Wow, those look painful. Are they hard or can you get milk out? She has a beautiful coat. Oh, to live somewhere warm so you don't have to shed out.


They're pretty firm. I don't try to milk this early for fear of losing colostrum. 

Oh we spend plenty of time with a shedding blade, but it's been very mild this winter and warm for spring, so they are all shedding out very nicely. They're also blanketed and under lights most of the winter.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Waiting patiently!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Day 327 and changes are a'happenin'! Any bets on how much longer Boo will hold out?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm going to say tomorrow day 328. Can't let Patty have all the glory.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo xD! That's such a fabulous name!
Really looking forward to this baby! She's gorgeous :O!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's my favorite mare, I didn't even see this thread until now. I am so ready for babies. lol


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I am such an experienced Horse Mama. NOT. Anyway, If she sees the baby maybe it will bring her into delivering Ha Ha. How about Sunday night.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Well, I am such an experienced Horse Mama. NOT. Anyway, If she sees the baby maybe it will bring her into delivering Ha Ha. How about Sunday night.


LOL! I wouldn't put it past her. I guess I should give some of the ACTUAL info on when she was bred, just so everyone has the info if they want it and don't want to read the whole thread again to get it. 

Bred on 05/30/15
Ovulated 06/01/15

Day 329 today

Foaling calculator says May 6 due date, but I figure from day 335 on is a pretty good window. So I my "range" is between April 29 - May 9. BUT we have severe weather predicted. Storm starting tomorrow night and getting more severe with the worst day being Tuesday 04/26. So anyone's guess is as good as mine!

Oh and just for fun,, the unknowns: 

Will she be roan, yes or no?

Will the splashes (mom & dad both have SW1, dad is SW2 as well) get together and create a WILD pattern?

Will she get her grand daddy's bald face (Colonel's Smoking Gun)?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! I wouldn't put it past her. I guess I should give some of the ACTUAL info on when she was bred, just so everyone has the info if they want it and don't want to read the whole thread again to get it.
> 
> Bred on 05/30/15
> Ovulated 06/01/15
> ...


Wait a minute, did she skip a day?

If you get all of that, it will be a pretty wild foal. Can hardly wait to see what it comes out looking like.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Wait a minute, did she skip a day?


No, I was just subtracting 20 from Patti's number of days and I was off by 1. I actually used the calculator for today's day & dates.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Colonial Smoking Gun always passes his color down to his foals. So I am guessing lots of white. 
no to roan, '
She'll be born on May 4th (my mom's birthday)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

May 5, tons of white, roan. 

Glad I didn't miss every foal being away.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Gunner always always always passes on that color - I don't think I've ever seen a colt with him on their pedigree that didn't have at least a thick blaze on their face, even if it isn't a full bald face, and lots of leg white. 

I say the most wild colored foal imagineable. Loud color, roan, bald face...I want it to be so! lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*UPDATE: Day 338*

Her bag is getting HUGE, we have wax and her hoo ha has lengthened to the point where if it goes much further she's gonna trip over it. I've put down the straw and braided and bagged her tail up and left the light on in her stall. So now we'll see if she holds out another week for spite. :wink::twisted:


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Why do you leave the light on? 
But more importantly. Yeah. you go Honey Boo Boo


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Her stall doesn't get as much ambient light as the other foaling stall and the infrared cameras don't give me as clear a picture of what's going on in there. So, if I think they're pretty imminent, then I leave the stall light on so I can tell what is happening.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Her stall doesn't get as much ambient light as the other foaling stall and the infrared cameras don't give me as clear a picture of what's going on in there. So, if I think they're pretty imminent, then I leave the stall light on so I can tell what is happening.


We had that issue that we couldn't see the far end of the stall with the camera's infrared light, so we bought an infrared light on Amazon and it was great. So bright. Better then the camera. 

Hope you had a baby last night.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet there will be a pic of a baby this morning. Come on BooBoo


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*It's a FILLY! Boo Too*




























It was hard to get pics. She's a little chow hound and was constantly nursing and of course, the new hasn't worn off yet so mom was being uber protective. I think we like her. :wink:


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulations! She's adorable. Just look at that face


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! She is super adorable


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful! And a nice splash of colour too! Any sign of roan on her?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She has LOTS of white all over, so I'm thinking we got us a roany pony.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG you got chrome. Love love the bald face. but I am a bald face lover as I own a Own son of Gunner with a big bald face, blue eyes and 4 white socks. Can't tell? does she have blue eyes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She has blue eyes right now, and it looks like they'll stay that way. I'm a bald face lover too, that was high on my list of WANTS from this breeding.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Can't wait for more cute pics


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

She is PRECIOUS! Love her!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wow, what a neat looking filly. Looks like you might have gotten everything you wanted.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

She's beautiful!! Congrats DCA. Sigh, I miss having babies, they are so much fun to work with ♡♡


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats! What a pretty little thing.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous little foal! I may just have missed it, but does she have a name yet?

I'm very partial to horses with lots of white on their faces, but this one really IS a major beauty.

I have nothing to offer in a thread like this, but I've been following it for updates and waiting for cute pics! 

Congrats!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She's precious! Congratulations!

The girls really wanted to make their marks on their babies this year, didn't they


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, her nick name is Boo Too but no, haven't come up with a registration name yet. Gunner On Ice X Bright As A Star.......Got a list of names but so far none of 'em have screamed "That's IT" at me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you have Gunner's Ice Star on your list yet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Do you have Gunner's Ice Star on your list yet?


I think I have Gunner's Icy Star or something close. I'll go find my list, haven't looked at it this morning yet.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooh, the name game is so fun, especially if you want to try and combine the two. 

Gunner's Frosted Star
Gunner's Star on Ice
Bright as an Icy Gunner
Icy Gunner Supernova

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous filly - and all kinds of chrome!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ermahger!!! Look at that CHROME!! Can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's what I have so far: 

Icy Gunner Girl

Bright As A Pistol

Gunner's Star Moll

Strawberry Ice

Gunner's Icy Shooter

Gunner Got Hunny (joke!)

Honey Maid of Ice

Boo's Pistol 

Pistol Packin' Ice Maid

Starbright Ice

Gunner's Britest Star

Pistol Packin' Momma

Star Gunner

Ice Over Honey


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I vote for something along the lines of "Pistol Packin' Ice Maid."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wonder if I can make a poll inside an already active thread?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Pistol Packin' Ice Maid is too good not to use!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Wonder if I can make a poll inside an already active thread?


I think you can


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I couldn't find a way, so I made a Name Poll thread. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/honey-boo-boos-fillys-name-poll-702489/


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

when on the thread, you click on thread tools and then click on "add a poll to this thread"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH DERRRRRRRRRRRR! The one place I didn't look!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*A few new pics from today 050516*

Three days old and this little Schnicklefritzie is already tucking her hind end and sliding,just for fun! And she's got some 'Tude too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That is one adorable little face. She's going to grow into a nice mare.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

she is so pretty. Love the running pics!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She'll be nice but I was just telling a friend of mine that I knew I was gonna be in for it with this one. Her 2 brothers have been so mellow and easy and she's already got me thinking about how to handle our first CTJ meeting, and how soon it's going to happen. She's liking hikin' her hiney at you just a little tooooo much. Waiting for the heels to fly.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Fillies 

She is so good-looking.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

My new little filly is lovely until you make a noise. So reactive to nosies. And she decides when she wants to come and see you. Forget it if you want to catch her. Controlling just like us! LOL


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

She's Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> My new little filly is lovely until you make a noise. So reactive to nosies. And she decides when she wants to come and see you. Forget it if you want to catch her. Controlling just like us! LOL


At this point, I'm tickled if Mom is not a complete GIT whenever someone just LOOKS at the baby and I can still have a fair amount of control with halter and lead. Then I'm really tickled if the baby has figured out that they should FOLLOW mom and not lead. At 3-7 days old, that's about all I really hope for. If they also happen to like people naturally it's a big plus, but I know that somewhere in week 2 they'll start coming around anyhow. Then we start working on things.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She'll be nice but I was just telling a friend of mine that I knew I was gonna be in for it with this one. Her 2 brothers have been so mellow and easy and she's already got me thinking about how to handle our first CTJ meeting, and how soon it's going to happen. She's liking hikin' her hiney at you just a little tooooo much. Waiting for the heels to fly.


Pinch her on the butt and make her think mom is giving her a nip for bad behavior. It always stopped it for me before those little feet started looking for a target.

And congrats on another cutie!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is such a sweetie! :O Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*I Just KNOW It's Justifiable Homicide........*

Sometimes men have no freakin' sense. This afternnoon, I caught little Boo Two napping and went into her stall and laid down beside her and was giving her a cuddle and pets and loves. DH saw me go in there, saw me lay down. Now it's not that I'm not grateful for the job he's doing, laying pavers for the aisle and a dry spot so nobody slips going in and out. I really DO appreciate all the work he's doing. In order to do all the brick work, he's got to shorten the barn doors, so he takes one down and lays it right outside Boo's stall without saying anything. And he goes and gets his saw and starts to cut the bottom off the door........Have you ever heard metal scream when a saw attacks it? OMG! 

Needless to say, it hurt Boo's and Two's ears and Two jumped up, so did I, and Boo went bonkers. It was killing her ears. She nearly tap danced on my head. Based on my past history, I'm a just a LITTLE bit sensitive when a big horse starts stompin' around in a stall. But worse than anything else, he scared the living poo right out of little Two! We were having SUCH a nice cuddle and he scared her stupid. I had to come inside. :angrily_smileys:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, Sometimes it's just better to walk away and come inside.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh I would have gone absolutely insane on him!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG I am so glad that neither you nor the horse(s) was hurt!!

While I am sure your DH meant well, doing that kind of work with horses trapped in stalls is just asking for a disaster. Yikes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just had to walk away. He was trying to do something really nice for me on Mother's Day, really wasn't trying to kill me. But yeah, I was steamed. Boo is 1300 lbs when she's not pregnant, the foal only weight 100, so she still no light weight after delivery. He's got a bite mark on his butt where I chewed on him a little but I tried to stay pretty low key about everything, since I didn't get hurt. He moved his work area and everything ended up fine.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And on a side note, who knows how to use the "MUlti-quote" function? I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And on a side note, who knows how to use the "MUlti-quote" function? I can't seem to get it to work.


In theory, you hit the MQ tab on 2 or more posts, then hit the POSTREPLY tab at the bottom, and the reply window it opens up has all the posts in one window.

In theory. :wink:


Are you doing anything differently with your foals this year due to the strangles outbreak? Thank goodness I have never had to deal with such a thing with foaling mares, but it sure sounds like a nightmare for you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Are you doing anything differently with your foals this year due to the strangles outbreak? Thank goodness I have never had to deal with such a thing with foaling mares, but it sure sounds like a nightmare for you.


The pregnant mares had all been moved to the foaling stalls in another barn before things broke out, and they have not needed transport anywhere since they've foaled, so no worries about the trailer though it's been disinfected a couple of times. They have their own 2.5 acre pasture right outside the barn that no one but them has been in and when the foals are a little older, there's the south 5 acre pasture that's been laying fallow since January. So, they are very much separated from the others and will be, probably through the summer. I'm not taking any chances. We take Dolly, the first one to come down with the strangles, back to be re-scoped and cultured today and before we leave for the vet, we'll pull blood on both mares to have OSU run a titer on them to see where they are for antibodies. 

It's been a huge amount of extra work and we're tired. I don't recommend it for anybody. BUT, so far so good, everyone who's been ill seems to be progressing and on the mend.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a little cutie. Glad no one got hurt when the saw started going. 

To use the multi-quote, click multi-quote on the posts you want to quote and then click on quote. It will bring you to the "advanced" reply page and the posts will be in the text box.


----------

